# At HHV Now - Any Questions?



## ricoba (Jul 3, 2009)

Arrived here on Tuesday.

We were to have a 2 bedroom penthouse at the Lagoon Tower, but there was a problem so they "upgraded" us to a 2 bedroom penthouse here at the GW.  I was really quite disappointed, but there is no doubt the penthouse here at GW is very lovely and quite large and upscale.  But I still wanted to be in the Lagoon Tower.  Here at the GW we were on the 37th floor with a lovely view of the resort and out towards Diamond Head, but you can't see DH, because the Tapa Tower blocks the view.

The resort manager Daniel K. called when he found out we were disappointed and was quite accomodating.  There was not much he could do, but he did allow us to get access to the owners lounge on 35th floor which was a nice perk, plus daily cleaning.

Today we moved to our 2 Bedroom Plus (Partial Ocean View).  We are on the 31st floor and this is where Daniel the manager was helpful.  Since it's the 4th tomorrow, I requested to be on the EWA side with the Harbor View, so we can see the fireworks from Ala Moana Park tomorrow and the display from the Aloha Tower tonight.  Daniel pre-arranged this room for us, giving the highest room available, it we were one room over we would be at the end of the building on the ocean side.  I actually like this view because it is quite open and you can see quite far, whereas the view on the 37th floor DH side was mainly a view of the ocean and the Tapa Tower and the resort itself.

In our first penthouse we had two master bedrooms which was nice, but we wanted two double/queen beds for the kids and so one child slept on the couch.  Again Daniel made sure that this current room would be one master bedroom with two double beds in the guest room.

This current room is very similar to the rooms at the LV Strip location.  It is quite nice, though smaller than the penthouse, and not quite as upscale, black appliances vs stainless steel and marble in the bath vs tile here, and La Occitaine (sp?) soaps vs the Crabtree & Evelyn soaps here.

The door opens into the Kitchen, dining area and the LR, with two bedrooms on either side of the unit, again, very similar to the Vegas units except it is not a lockout, rather a regular two bedroom.

Weather of course is lovely, and quite hot.  This is our first trip to HI in the summer and I think I may stick to the winter and spring again in the future!

Anyway if anyone has any questions please feel free to ask.


----------



## Patbrain (Jul 4, 2009)

Hello everyone. I have read these posts and learned and its time to get envolved and help others. I will be in a 2br penthouse on tuesday at the GW for 4 nights before moving to our 2brx at the Lagoon tower for a week. I understand the 35floor lounge offers continental breakfast and a 5-7 happy hour with food, is this correct? Do you know if there is daily cleaning in all of GW or just the penthouses. Also, do you have a car and where are you parking it? Thanks.


----------



## nonutrix (Jul 4, 2009)

Hi Rick,

Thanks for the report!  I do have some questions:

 - what was the unit number of the GW penthouse you were in on the 37th floor?

- Do you have a car?  Where is it parked?

- What kinds of foods are available in the GW 35th floor owner's lounge?  When is food available?

- Daily housekeeping?  Is this for every penthouse?

Thanks for your help!

nonutrix


----------



## HatTrick (Jul 4, 2009)

ricoba said:


> Arrived here on Tuesday.
> 
> We were to have a 2 bedroom penthouse at the Lagoon Tower, but there was a problem so they "upgraded" us to a 2 bedroom penthouse here at the GW.



What was the problem?


----------



## BocaBum99 (Jul 4, 2009)

Hey Rick,

Wasn't someone going to have a meet and greet this week?  I remember us posting back and forth, but I forgot the details.  Anyone remember?


----------



## ricoba (Jul 4, 2009)

Patbrain said:


> Hello everyone. I have read these posts and learned and its time to get envolved and help others. I will be in a 2br penthouse on tuesday at the GW for 4 nights before moving to our 2brx at the Lagoon tower for a week. I understand the 35floor lounge offers continental breakfast and a 5-7 happy hour with food, is this correct? Do you know if there is daily cleaning in all of GW or just the penthouses. Also, do you have a car and where are you parking it? Thanks.



Yes there is a continental type breakfast from 8 to 10 every morning and pupu's (appetizers from 5 to 7 I think)  we only did the breakfast.  The breakfast was fruit and pastries juice coffee and vegetables and hard boiled eggs since they seem to be catering to the Japanese owners, which was OK for us since our son took Japanese lessons, so I encouraged him to try on the Japanese hostess and guests.

We have a car and we are using the valet services here at the hotel.

Cleaning is daily 



nonutrix said:


> Hi Rick,
> 
> Thanks for the report!  I do have some questions:
> 
> ...





HatTrick said:


> What was the problem?



I wanted to be in the Lagoon Tower because I have mobility problems so it is a much closer tower to the beach.

I called the General Manager, Dione Lewis and commended Daniels help to us and she admitted the Lagoon Tower is the best location of the three TS towers.  She also said that the rooms will have a major overall and upgrade beginning September 2010, so then it will be a very lovely tower.  


Side Note----

The scuttlebutt from the concierge is that the Ilikai next door which is in receivership has been purchased by Marriott..  So not sure if it is to be a timeshare or a Marriott hotel.  He said the staff here had hoped Hilton would buy it.


----------



## SusieQ927 (Jul 4, 2009)

I understand the 35floor lounge offers continental breakfast and a 5-7 happy hour with food, is this correct?

*Is this for owner of GW only or HGVC owners?  we own at Lagoon tower, will be there 10/31 - 11/8 - can we partake of this 35th floor lounge???


----------



## HatTrick (Jul 4, 2009)

ricoba said:


> I wanted to be in the Lagoon Tower because I have mobility problems so it is a much closer tower to the beach.



Rick, I meant what was the problem that caused them not to give you what you reserved?


----------



## ricoba (Jul 4, 2009)

HatTrick said:


> Rick, I meant what was the problem that caused them not to give you what you reserved?



They said it was a maintenance issue and the room was out of order!


----------



## HatTrick (Jul 4, 2009)

ricoba said:


> They said it was a maintenance issue and the room was out of order!



Maybe British rockers trashed the place.


----------



## alwysonvac (Jul 4, 2009)

Just moved into the two bedroom penthouse unit at the lagoon tower yesterday.

Here are some photos of the unit and the Friday night fireworks at the Hilton
- http://www.flickr.com/photos/40089311@N05/sets/72157620820305657/

Let me know if you guys are planning a get together. We're here for 4 more nights.


----------



## nonutrix (Jul 4, 2009)

alwysonvac said:


> Just moved into the two bedroom penthouse unit at the lagoon tower yesterday.
> 
> Here are some photos of the unit and the Friday night fireworks at the Hilton
> - http://www.flickr.com/photos/40089311@N05/sets/72157620820305657/
> ...



WOW!  Great photos!  Thanks.

nonutrix


----------



## SusieQ927 (Jul 4, 2009)

I cannot get link to work
any ideas?


----------



## mrsmusic (Jul 4, 2009)

*thanks!*



alwysonvac said:


> Just moved into the two bedroom penthouse unit at the lagoon tower yesterday.
> 
> Here are some photos of the unit and the Friday night fireworks at the Hilton
> - http://www.flickr.com/photos/40089311@N05/sets/72157620820305657/
> ...



Thanks for the pics! I always wanted to see what the penthouses looked like!
Crystal


----------



## SusieQ927 (Jul 4, 2009)

just got it to work, I wasn't patient enough, sorry.......

by the way, wonderful pictures

now, is there a 2BR penthouse ocean front as well as ocean view???


----------



## Cathyb (Jul 4, 2009)

*What island?*



ricoba said:


> Arrived here on Tuesday.
> 
> We were to have a 2 bedroom penthouse at the Lagoon Tower, but there was a problem so they "upgraded" us to a 2 bedroom penthouse here at the GW.  I was really quite disappointed, but there is no doubt the penthouse here at GW is very lovely and quite large and upscale.  But I still wanted to be in the Lagoon Tower.  Here at the GW we were on the 37th floor with a lovely view of the resort and out towards Diamond Head, but you can't see DH, because the Tapa Tower blocks the view.
> 
> ...



Rick:  What island are you on?


----------



## nonutrix (Jul 4, 2009)

Cathyb said:


> Rick:  What island are you on?



Hilton Hawaiian Village is at the North end of Waikiki, Honolulu on Oahu.

nonutrix


----------



## Zac495 (Jul 4, 2009)

alwysonvac said:


> Just moved into the two bedroom penthouse unit at the lagoon tower yesterday.
> 
> Here are some photos of the unit and the Friday night fireworks at the Hilton
> - http://www.flickr.com/photos/40089311@N05/sets/72157620820305657/
> ...



Did you reach Rick? We're meeting at his place tonight!


----------



## alwysonvac (Jul 5, 2009)

Zac495 said:


> Did you reach Rick? We're meeting at his place tonight!




No, I haven't heard from Rick. He might not have room for four more. 
If I don't hear from Rick, we'll probably head down to the beach an hour before the fireworks begins. If I don't see ya, have a great time.  

Phyllis


----------



## Zac495 (Jul 5, 2009)

alwysonvac said:


> Just moved into the two bedroom penthouse unit at the lagoon tower yesterday.
> 
> Here are some photos of the unit and the Friday night fireworks at the Hilton
> - http://www.flickr.com/photos/40089311@N05/sets/72157620820305657/
> ...



Rick says come over. 3104 Grand W.


----------



## BocaBum99 (Jul 5, 2009)

I just got home.  We had a great time at the Mauna Lua Bay fireworks.  Had several great bands playing and a food court that made it feel like the taste of Hawaii Kai.  Fun fun time.

I'm sure the Ala Moana fireworks were fantastic, too.  Tell us about it.


----------



## jestme (Jul 5, 2009)

ricoba said:


> Side Note----
> 
> The scuttlebutt from the concierge is that the Ilikai next door which is in receivership has been purchased by Marriott..  So not sure if it is to be a timeshare or a Marriott hotel.  He said the staff here had hoped Hilton would buy it.



I agree with the staff, Hilton buying the Ilikai would have made a lot of sense. It is really the only expansion option they would ever have with the Hale Koa on the other side, and major municipal roads behind them.


----------



## dougp26364 (Jul 5, 2009)

alwysonvac said:


> Just moved into the two bedroom penthouse unit at the lagoon tower yesterday.
> 
> Here are some photos of the unit and the Friday night fireworks at the Hilton
> - http://www.flickr.com/photos/40089311@N05/sets/72157620820305657/
> ...



Great pictures of a wonderful unit. I had hoped to reserve one of these units when we were there last January but, the best we could do was a one bedroom ocean view. If we had been able to reserve a penthouse unit, I'm not certain I could have ever made my wife leave.


----------



## Zac495 (Jul 5, 2009)

BocaBum99 said:


> I just got home.  We had a great time at the Mauna Lua Bay fireworks.  Had several great bands playing and a food court that made it feel like the taste of Hawaii Kai.  Fun fun time.
> 
> I'm sure the Ala Moana fireworks were fantastic, too.  Tell us about it.



Yes - Ala Moana were great from Rick's room! HI RICK! We had fun meeting up - great view from GW!


----------



## ricoba (Jul 5, 2009)

BocaBum99 said:


> I just got home.  We had a great time at the Mauna Lua Bay fireworks.  Had several great bands playing and a food court that made it feel like the taste of Hawaii Kai.  Fun fun time.
> 
> I'm sure the Ala Moana fireworks were fantastic, too.  Tell us about it.



We had a superb view!  It was great, sorry you didn't make it, but maybe for the best since the traffic looked like it was in total gridlock, with nothing moving along Ala Moana, before or after the show.


----------



## ricoba (Jul 5, 2009)

Zac495 said:


> Yes - Ala Moana were great from Rick's room! HI RICK! We had fun meeting up - great view from GW!



Hi Ellen, thanks for coming over!  It was fun meeting you and your family!


----------



## alwysonvac (Jul 5, 2009)

Zac495 said:


> Rick says come over. 3104 Grand W.



Thanks for the invite. I did see your PM as we were just about to leave the room but my gang decided that they wanted to watch the fireworks from the beach.

http://www.flickr.com/photos/40089311@N05/sets/72157620863888111/show/


----------



## BocaBum99 (Jul 5, 2009)

ricoba said:


> We had a superb view!  It was great, sorry you didn't make it, but maybe for the best since the traffic looked like it was in total gridlock, with nothing moving along Ala Moana, before or after the show.



It took me half hour to get out of the Costco parking lot just for the Mauna Lua fireworks.  It would have been faster to walk home and pick up my car the next day.

I'm glad you had such a great view of the fire works.  The Ala Moana fireworks display is usually one of the top in the country.


----------



## alwysonvac (Jul 6, 2009)

SusieQ927 said:


> now, is there a 2BR penthouse ocean front as well as ocean view???



I don't think your question was answered.

no, there are no 2BR penthouse ocean front villas. For more info on HHV see this old thread - http://www.tugbbs.com/forums/showthread.php?t=95233


----------



## NJDave (Jul 9, 2009)

Does a 2 bedroom Lagoon Tower have a washer and dryer in the unit?


----------



## linsj (Jul 9, 2009)

NJDave said:


> Does a 2 bedroom Lagoon Tower have a washer and dryer in the unit?



None of the units have washers and dryers. There's a laundry room on each floor by the elevators.


----------



## ricoba (Jul 9, 2009)

alwysonvac said:


> I don't think your question was answered.
> 
> no, there are no 2BR penthouse ocean front villas. For more info on HHV see this old thread - http://www.tugbbs.com/forums/showthread.php?t=95233



Our friend went on the ts sales tour and was shown a 2 bedroom penthouse ocean front with a wrap around deck.  So I would guess that eventually they will become available.


----------



## alwysonvac (Jul 10, 2009)

ricoba said:


> Our friend went on the ts sales tour and was shown a 2 bedroom penthouse ocean front with a wrap around deck.  So I would guess that eventually they will become available.



Your friend must be mistaken. There are two ocean front units per floor. According to the HHV Lagoon Tower HOA documentation, there are only two oceanfront penthouse units and they are both three bedroom units.


----------

